# What Movie Did You Like (but didn't think you would



## Bonzi

Planet of the Apes. The new series, but have not seen the latest one yet


----------



## rightwinger

Princess Bride


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Bonzi said:


> Planet of the Apes. The new series, but have not seen the latest one yet


dirty dancing


----------



## Frankeneinstein

rightwinger said:


> Princess Bride


yeah, that's another


----------



## Slyhunter

Dances with the Wolves.


----------



## Bonzi

Slyhunter said:


> Dances with the Wolves.


I still have not seen that!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
Click to expand...

I try not to see any movies with Cosner...

Except Silverado


----------



## Bonzi

Another one for me.... Schindler's List


----------



## Rocko

The Sandlot


----------



## williepete

Sully

Hollywierd usually gets aviation wrong so I didn't want to see it. My (lawyer) brother-in-law wanted to watch it with a pilot to understand the flying side of it. Turned out watching it with a lawyer made the legal proceedings in the movie more interesting. My wife about wore the pause button out between the two of us. Every pilot I know agrees the movie nails the corporate aviation "culture".


----------



## AquaAthena

Brokeback Mountain.

I watched it out of curiosity because at that time I had not seen any gay films and I thought that would be a turn-off for me but I LOVED it because the film concentrated on the lives of two men who loved one another. It was/is a beautiful film that touched my heart. So much for preconceived notions.   
----------------------

_The story of a forbidden and secretive relationship between two cowboys, and their lives over the years._


----------



## mudwhistle

AquaAthena said:


> Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> I watched it out of curiosity because at that time I had not seen any gay films and I thought that would be a turn-off for me but I LOVED it because the film concentrated on the lives of two men who loved one another. It was/is a beautiful film that touched my heart. So much for preconceived notions.
> ----------------------
> 
> _The story of a forbidden and secretive relationship between two cowboys, and their lives over the years._


I couldn't watch it. When it got to that part on stemming the rose I had to switch it off.


----------



## Bonzi

I'd watch it, but, pretty sure I'd have to watch it alone


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
Click to expand...

I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
Click to expand...


Rarely watch sports movies.

Think the last one I saw was Angels in the Outfield, with Paul Douglas


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
Click to expand...


Damn...I hate that movie

Has nothing to do with baseball


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rarely watch sports movies.
> 
> Think the last one I saw was Angels in the Outfield, with Paul Douglas
Click to expand...


That's an old one


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The first Chipmunks film released in late 2007 was better than I thought that it would be.

God bless you always!!!!

Holly

P.S. Seeing it at all was not my idea.


----------



## Old Yeller

Ben Afleck movies.  Some of them make me tear up.  

Changing Lanes........The Company etc. 
Comes in on my cable box.


edit: add in "Hell or High Water" or "No Country for Old Men"


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rarely watch sports movies.
> 
> Think the last one I saw was Angels in the Outfield, with Paul Douglas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an old one
Click to expand...

 the little girl was Moochies sister


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn...I hate that movie
> 
> Has nothing to do with baseball
Click to expand...

It's a nice feel good movie and I love their house in that movie (I also like that they didn't cast some hot chick as Costner's wife)


----------



## Hugo Furst

like Cruise, Kevin wants to be the cute one in the movie


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rarely watch sports movies.
> 
> Think the last one I saw was Angels in the Outfield, with Paul Douglas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an old one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the little girl was Moochies sister
Click to expand...


Toby Tyler
Kevin Corcoran was a huge child star in Old Yeller, Pollyanna, Swiss Family Robinson, Flubber and tons of other Disney movies


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn...I hate that movie
> 
> Has nothing to do with baseball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a nice feel good movie and I love their house in that movie (I also like that they didn't cast some hot chick as Costner's wife)
Click to expand...


Movie wasn't bad. But it was a road picture with James Earl Jones and Burt Lancaster
Had little to do with baseball except the wonders of a boy playing catch with his dad in a cornfield

Now, Major League.....THAT was a baseball movie


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rarely watch sports movies.
> 
> Think the last one I saw was Angels in the Outfield, with Paul Douglas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an old one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the little girl was Moochies sister
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toby Tyler
> Kevin Corcoran was a huge child star in Old Yeller, Pollyanna, Swiss Family Robinson, Flubber and tons of other Disney movies
Click to expand...


Donna Corcoran

Donna Corcoran - IMDb

Sister of Noreen Corcoran, Hugh Corcoran, Kevin Corcoran, Brian Corcoran, and Kelly Corcoran.

(You may remember Noreen from Bachelor Father)


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely watch sports movies.
> 
> Think the last one I saw was Angels in the Outfield, with Paul Douglas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an old one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the little girl was Moochies sister
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toby Tyler
> Kevin Corcoran was a huge child star in Old Yeller, Pollyanna, Swiss Family Robinson, Flubber and tons of other Disney movies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donna Corcoran
> 
> Donna Corcoran - IMDb
> 
> Sister of Noreen Corcoran, Hugh Corcoran, Kevin Corcoran, Brian Corcoran, and Kelly Corcoran.
> 
> (You may remember Noreen from Bachelor Father)
Click to expand...


Talented family

I remember John Forsythe and the Chinese butler. Guess she was the teenaged girl?


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn...I hate that movie
> 
> Has nothing to do with baseball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a nice feel good movie and I love their house in that movie (I also like that they didn't cast some hot chick as Costner's wife)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Movie wasn't bad. But it was a road picture with James Earl Jones and Burt Lancaster
> Had little to do with baseball except the wonders of a boy playing catch with his dad in a cornfield
> 
> Now, Major League.....THAT was a baseball movie
Click to expand...

Thank God you didn't say Bull Durham or The Natural


----------



## Foxfyre

For me I had resisted watching "Out of Africa" until one day I did and now count it among my favorite movies.

Another was "The Quick and the Dead" expecting it to be one of those everybody hates everybody and is angry all the time films.  It has been in my movie collection for years and this past week I finally sat down and watched it.  Was pleasantly surprised.  It is an entertaining film.


----------



## Bonzi

Foxfyre said:


> For me I had resisted watching "Out of Africa" until one day I did and now count it among my favorite movies.
> 
> Another was "The Quick and the Dead" expecting it to be one of those everybody hates everybody and is angry all the time films.  It has been in my movie collection for years and this past week I finally sat down and watched it.  Was pleasantly surprised.  It is an entertaining film.


I love The Quick and the Dead. Great cast too!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Foxfyre said:


> For me I had resisted watching "Out of Africa" until one day I did and now count it among my favorite movies.
> 
> Another was "The Quick and the Dead" expecting it to be one of those everybody hates everybody and is angry all the time films.  It has been in my movie collection for years and this past week I finally sat down and watched it.  Was pleasantly surprised.  It is an entertaining film.


Which one?

The Quick and the Dead (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb

The Quick and the Dead (1995) - IMDb


----------



## Foxfyre

WillHaftawaite said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me I had resisted watching "Out of Africa" until one day I did and now count it among my favorite movies.
> 
> Another was "The Quick and the Dead" expecting it to be one of those everybody hates everybody and is angry all the time films.  It has been in my movie collection for years and this past week I finally sat down and watched it.  Was pleasantly surprised.  It is an entertaining film.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (1995) - IMDb
Click to expand...


The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Foxfyre said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me I had resisted watching "Out of Africa" until one day I did and now count it among my favorite movies.
> 
> Another was "The Quick and the Dead" expecting it to be one of those everybody hates everybody and is angry all the time films.  It has been in my movie collection for years and this past week I finally sat down and watched it.  Was pleasantly surprised.  It is an entertaining film.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (1995) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.
Click to expand...



I liked that one as well.


Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed

It wasn't bad.

And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.

Most of the time


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
Click to expand...

I have four......"The Natural......Major League......Rudy.....and Miracle"


----------



## mudwhistle

WillHaftawaite said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me I had resisted watching "Out of Africa" until one day I did and now count it among my favorite movies.
> 
> Another was "The Quick and the Dead" expecting it to be one of those everybody hates everybody and is angry all the time films.  It has been in my movie collection for years and this past week I finally sat down and watched it.  Was pleasantly surprised.  It is an entertaining film.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (1995) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that one as well.
> 
> 
> Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed
> 
> It wasn't bad.
> 
> And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.
> 
> Most of the time
Click to expand...

Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn...I hate that movie
> 
> Has nothing to do with baseball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a nice feel good movie and I love their house in that movie (I also like that they didn't cast some hot chick as Costner's wife)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Movie wasn't bad. But it was a road picture with James Earl Jones and Burt Lancaster
> Had little to do with baseball except the wonders of a boy playing catch with his dad in a cornfield
> 
> Now, Major League.....THAT was a baseball movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God you didn't say Bull Durham or The Natural
Click to expand...

I liked The Natural.....Baseball mythology
Bull Durham, I can pass on


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dances with the Wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try not to see any movies with Cosner...
> 
> Except Silverado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that either. You should watch Field of Dreams (my favorite sports movie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have four......"The Natural......Major League......Rudy.....and Miracle"
Click to expand...

Love Rudy!!!


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me I had resisted watching "Out of Africa" until one day I did and now count it among my favorite movies.
> 
> Another was "The Quick and the Dead" expecting it to be one of those everybody hates everybody and is angry all the time films.  It has been in my movie collection for years and this past week I finally sat down and watched it.  Was pleasantly surprised.  It is an entertaining film.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (1995) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that one as well.
> 
> 
> Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed
> 
> It wasn't bad.
> 
> And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.
Click to expand...

Why do you guys hate Leo? Have you ever seen what's eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## petro

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me I had resisted watching "Out of Africa" until one day I did and now count it among my favorite movies.
> 
> Another was "The Quick and the Dead" expecting it to be one of those everybody hates everybody and is angry all the time films.  It has been in my movie collection for years and this past week I finally sat down and watched it.  Was pleasantly surprised.  It is an entertaining film.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (1995) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that one as well.
> 
> 
> Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed
> 
> It wasn't bad.
> 
> And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you guys hate Leo? Have you ever seen what's eating Gilbert Grape?
Click to expand...

Funny. That actually came to mind when I saw this thread.


----------



## petro

I hate Will Farrow but thought Elf was good.


----------



## BlueGin

Antman, Guardians of the Galaxy, Passengers.


----------



## Sunni Man

Had a friend at work who kept bugging me to watch the movie 'Sling Blade'.

Told him I wasn't interested, don't like slasher movies. This went on for a month. 

Finally he bought a copy and and gave it to me, so I took it home and eventually watched it.

Now it's one of my all time favorite movies.  .....


----------



## Zoom-boing

The Godfather.  I know. Am good with mob movies but am not a huge Pacino or Brando fan. Totally dug the movie.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Rocko said:


> The Sandlot



I LOVE The Sandlot! Have watched it numerous times, never gets old.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Pee-Wee's Big Adventure.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me I had resisted watching "Out of Africa" until one day I did and now count it among my favorite movies.
> 
> Another was "The Quick and the Dead" expecting it to be one of those everybody hates everybody and is angry all the time films.  It has been in my movie collection for years and this past week I finally sat down and watched it.  Was pleasantly surprised.  It is an entertaining film.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (1995) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that one as well.
> 
> 
> Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed
> 
> It wasn't bad.
> 
> And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you guys hate Leo? Have you ever seen what's eating Gilbert Grape?
Click to expand...

I thought Leo was great in Titanic.....but since then he's turned into a politically-correct asshole.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> Had a friend at work who kept bugging me to watch the movie 'Sling Blade'.
> 
> Told him I wasn't interested, don't like slasher movies. This went on for a month.
> 
> Finally he bought a copy and and gave it to me, so I took it home and eventually watched it.
> 
> Now it's one of my all time favorite movies.  .....


"I like the way you talk......".


----------



## Bonzi

Zoom-boing said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sandlot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE The Sandlot! Have watched it numerous times, never gets old.
Click to expand...


It's a guy movie... a 'bro show'


----------



## Bonzi

Sunni Man said:


> Had a friend at work who kept bugging me to watch the movie 'Sling Blade'.
> 
> Told him I wasn't interested, don't like slasher movies. This went on for a month.
> 
> Finally he bought a copy and and gave it to me, so I took it home and eventually watched it.
> 
> Now it's one of my all time favorite movies.  .....



Same.  I thought it would be dumb/boring.  Awesome movie.  You don't even think about the character being Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## Bonzi

BlueGin said:


> Antman, Guardians of the Galaxy, Passengers.



Haven't seen Antman yet, saw the other two, didn't think I'd like Guardians (I liked the 1st one, but not the 2nd)


----------



## Bonzi

petro said:


> I hate Will Farrow but thought Elf was good.



Hubby told me Elf was good.  So, will probably watch soon.. 'tis the season


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (1995) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that one as well.
> 
> 
> Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed
> 
> It wasn't bad.
> 
> And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you guys hate Leo? Have you ever seen what's eating Gilbert Grape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Leo was great in Titanic.....but since then he's turned into a politically-correct asshole.
Click to expand...


Titanic wasn't even his best role... The Revenant was great!


----------



## rightwinger

My wife made me go see "A Christmas Story" when it came out
The theater was only half full but everyone stood up and clapped when it was over


----------



## evenflow1969

rightwinger said:


> My wife made me go see "A Christmas Story" when it came out
> The theater was only half full but everyone stood up and clapped when it was over


Gardians of the Galaxy and Silence of LAmbs


----------



## Foxfyre

petro said:


> I hate Will Farrow but thought Elf was good.



I'm with you there.  I generally pass on movies featuring Will Farrow, Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Jim Carrey as there are so many that are just dumb.  But all have put out a decent movie or two.


----------



## Foxfyre

I thought I would hate the movie "Armageddon" and I still think the editing was really poor, but I have come to appreciate the movie itself.  I include it in the comedy category though some think I'm nuts abut that.


----------



## rightwinger

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Will Farrow but thought Elf was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you there.  I generally pass on movies featuring Will Farrow, Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Jim Carrey as there are so many that are just dumb.  But all have put out a decent movie or two.
Click to expand...

Adam Sandler


----------



## Hugo Furst

Foxfyre said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Will Farrow but thought Elf was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you there.  I generally pass on movies featuring Will Farrow, Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Jim Carrey as there are so many that are just dumb.  But all have put out a decent movie or two.
Click to expand...

Elf was ok the first time.


but only the first time.

Farrows best role was as GW Bush.
the rest sucked.

Chevy has run out of roles he can play.

Martin is no longer a 'wild and crazy guy'

and he sucks at drama.

Carrey hasn't changed a line since In Living Color.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Will Farrow but thought Elf was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you there.  I generally pass on movies featuring Will Farrow, Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Jim Carrey as there are so many that are just dumb.  But all have put out a decent movie or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elf was ok the first time.
> 
> 
> but only the first time.
> 
> Farrows best role was as GW Bush.
> the rest sucked.
> 
> Chevy has run out of roles he can play.
> 
> Martin is no longer a 'wild and crazy guy'
> 
> and he sucks at drama.
> 
> Carrey hasn't changed a line since In Living Color.
Click to expand...


Right now........Mike Meyers is the best


----------



## Foxfyre

I didn't expect to like "Pirates of the Caribbean' thinking it would be just enough spoof movie akin to "Airplane".  Well in a way it was BUT intelligently done with excellent acting and directing and I rate it quite highly now.


----------



## Foxfyre

One I expected to like and absolutely hated and still do is "O Brother Where Art Thou?"  Unfortunately it is one of my husband's favorite movies.


----------



## GHook93

Sideways and Wedding Singer


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlueGin

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (TV Movie 1987) - IMDb
> 
> The Quick and the Dead (1995) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that one as well.
> 
> 
> Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed
> 
> It wasn't bad.
> 
> And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you guys hate Leo? Have you ever seen what's eating Gilbert Grape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Leo was great in Titanic.....but since then he's turned into a politically-correct asshole.
Click to expand...

He was pretty good in The Aviator and Titanic.

Robert Redford was way better in The Great Gatsby though. Mia Farrow sucked.


----------



## BlueGin

GHook93 said:


> Sideways and Wedding Singer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


The Wedding Singer was surprisingly good...I agree.


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that one as well.
> 
> 
> Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed
> 
> It wasn't bad.
> 
> And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you guys hate Leo? Have you ever seen what's eating Gilbert Grape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Leo was great in Titanic.....but since then he's turned into a politically-correct asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was pretty good in The Aviator and Titanic.
> 
> Robert Redford was way better in The Great Gatsby though. Mia Farrow sucked.
Click to expand...


Agree
When I heard he was playing Howard Hughes, I thought DeCaprio?
He pulled it off

I just saw a movie with Warren Beatty playing Howard Hughes
The performance was laughable


----------



## Bonzi

BlueGin said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Louis L'amore one - 1987.  Haven't seen the 1995 one and didn't know it even existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that one as well.
> 
> 
> Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed
> 
> It wasn't bad.
> 
> And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you guys hate Leo? Have you ever seen what's eating Gilbert Grape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Leo was great in Titanic.....but since then he's turned into a politically-correct asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was pretty good in The Aviator and Titanic.
> 
> Robert Redford was way better in The Great Gatsby though. Mia Farrow sucked.
Click to expand...

Forgot about The Aviator, another great film. Can you believe I have not seen Great Gatsby? I need to


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that one as well.
> 
> 
> Best part of the other one, Leonardo DiCaprio and Gene Hackman get killed
> 
> It wasn't bad.
> 
> And Sharon Stone kept her clothes on.
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you guys hate Leo? Have you ever seen what's eating Gilbert Grape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Leo was great in Titanic.....but since then he's turned into a politically-correct asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was pretty good in The Aviator and Titanic.
> 
> Robert Redford was way better in The Great Gatsby though. Mia Farrow sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot about The Aviator, another great film. Can you believe I have not seen Great Gatsby? I need to
Click to expand...




Bonzi said:


> Can you believe I have not seen Great Gatsby? I need to



Why?

I saw the previews,

not one gunfight


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Titanic was great...Leo eats it in that one too.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you guys hate Leo? Have you ever seen what's eating Gilbert Grape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Leo was great in Titanic.....but since then he's turned into a politically-correct asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was pretty good in The Aviator and Titanic.
> 
> Robert Redford was way better in The Great Gatsby though. Mia Farrow sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot about The Aviator, another great film. Can you believe I have not seen Great Gatsby? I need to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I have not seen Great Gatsby? I need to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> I saw the previews,
> 
> not one gunfight
Click to expand...

But someone dies so that has to count for something


----------



## Zoom-boing

Bonzi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sandlot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE The Sandlot! Have watched it numerous times, never gets old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a guy movie... a 'bro show'
Click to expand...


Indeed. And it's kids. Always like a good 'kid' movie.


----------



## Bonzi

I just hate movies where kids are the main characters.  Can't think of one I like


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> I just hate movies where kids are the main characters.  Can't think of one I like


Annie?


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hate movies where kids are the main characters.  Can't think of one I like
> 
> 
> 
> Annie?
Click to expand...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Titanic


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> I just hate movies where kids are the main characters.  Can't think of one I like



The Sixth Sense


----------



## miketx

Girl, interrupted


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hate movies where kids are the main characters.  Can't think of one I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sixth Sense
Click to expand...

I hate that kid. I want to smash him in the face


----------



## Bonzi

miketx said:


> Girl, interrupted


Awesome movie!


----------



## miketx

Bonzi said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, interrupted
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome movie!
Click to expand...

Yes, I had no idea what it was about or anything and just thought it would be some stupid movie about some girl that gets into some even stupider crap, but it was pretty good.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I just hate movies where kids are the main characters.  Can't think of one I like



Home Alone, The Goonies, Stand By Me, ET, Interview With A Vampire (although it wasn't necessarily the leading role, Kirsten Dunst was one of the main characters in that movie).


----------



## Marion Morrison

A Walk in The Clouds.


----------



## Bonzi

Marion Morrison said:


> A Walk in The Clouds.


Good movie, VERY romantic!


----------



## ChrisL

I like action adventure movies, maybe with some comedy thrown in.  I don't like sad movies or slasher movies.  Not much into romantic movies either unless they are funny, and most of them are too cliche and predictable.


----------



## rightwinger

Pee Wee"s Big Adventure


----------



## ChrisL

I have really enjoyed some old westerns.  I've seen some remakes of some of them, which made me curious to watch the originals, and some of them are really quite good.  Like the one about the little girl who pays the bounty hunter to hunt down her father's killer?  I wish I could remember the name of that movie, but it escapes me at the moment.  Still working on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Foxfyre

Speaking of romantic movies, I resisted seeing "The Wedding Date" thinking it would be another mindless chick flick but it is really good.  I bought a copy for my movie collection.


----------



## Sunni Man

Darby O'Gill and the Little People

(wonderful Disney movie for the whole family)


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> I have really enjoyed some old westerns.  I've seen some remakes of some of them, which made me curious to watch the originals, and some of them are really quite good.  Like the one about the little girl who pays the bounty hunter to hunt down her father's killer?  I wish I could remember the name of that movie, but it escapes me at the moment.  Still working on my first cup of coffee.



True Grit?


----------



## Foxfyre

ChrisL said:


> I have really enjoyed some old westerns.  I've seen some remakes of some of them, which made me curious to watch the originals, and some of them are really quite good.  Like the one about the little girl who pays the bounty hunter to hunt down her father's killer?  I wish I could remember the name of that movie, but it escapes me at the moment.  Still working on my first cup of coffee.



Among our favorite westerns, all old ones:  "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" (John Wayne), "Big Sky Country" (Gregory Peck and  Jean Simmons), "Conagher" (Sam Elliott), "Open Range" (Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall), and now "The Quick and the Dead" (Sam Elliott)


----------



## ChrisL

True Grit!  That is the name of the movie I was referring to above.  The remake was really good and so was the original.  Not a movie I would normally watch but I did watch and I wasn't sorry.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have really enjoyed some old westerns.  I've seen some remakes of some of them, which made me curious to watch the originals, and some of them are really quite good.  Like the one about the little girl who pays the bounty hunter to hunt down her father's killer?  I wish I could remember the name of that movie, but it escapes me at the moment.  Still working on my first cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True Grit?
Click to expand...


Yes!  That's the one!


----------



## rightwinger

My wife makes me watch it but I have grown fond of The Quiet Man


----------



## ChrisL

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have really enjoyed some old westerns.  I've seen some remakes of some of them, which made me curious to watch the originals, and some of them are really quite good.  Like the one about the little girl who pays the bounty hunter to hunt down her father's killer?  I wish I could remember the name of that movie, but it escapes me at the moment.  Still working on my first cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among our favorite westerns, all old ones:  "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" (John Wayne), "Big Sky Country" (Gregory Peck and  Jean Simmons), "Conagher" (Sam Elliott), "Open Range" (Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall), and now "The Quick and the Dead" (Sam Elliott)
Click to expand...


I watched Dances with Wolves, and it was a really good movie, but a little sad for me with the wolf and the horse being killed by the "bad guys."    Those parts were terrible.  Funny that I don't seem to mind watching movies where humans kill each other but when they kill animals or children, it is pretty bothersome for me even if I do know it's just a movie.  I just don't like to see that kind of stuff and don't like how it makes me feel.


----------



## Foxfyre

And another one of the more obscure movies that isn't so much a western as the setting is in the  late 19th Century west with some time in London, England, but we really enjoy is "Buffalo Girls".


----------



## Sunni Man

rightwinger said:


> My wife makes me watch it but I have grown fond of The Quiet Man


Great movie, one of my all time favorites.  ....


----------



## Foxfyre

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have really enjoyed some old westerns.  I've seen some remakes of some of them, which made me curious to watch the originals, and some of them are really quite good.  Like the one about the little girl who pays the bounty hunter to hunt down her father's killer?  I wish I could remember the name of that movie, but it escapes me at the moment.  Still working on my first cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among our favorite westerns, all old ones:  "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" (John Wayne), "Big Sky Country" (Gregory Peck and  Jean Simmons), "Conagher" (Sam Elliott), "Open Range" (Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall), and now "The Quick and the Dead" (Sam Elliott)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched Dances with Wolves, and it was a really good movie, but a little sad for me with the wolf and the horse being killed by the "bad guys."    Those parts were terrible.  Funny that I don't seem to mind watching movies where humans kill each other but when they kill animals or children, it is pretty bothersome for me even if I do know it's just a movie.  I just don't like to see that kind of stuff and don't like how it makes me feel.
Click to expand...


I agree.  "Dances. . ." is a beautifully made and directed movie, but when they shot the horse and his wolf friend, that was so emotional that it was the primary impression left with me with the movie and I did not want to see it again.  If they had left that out of the movie, it would have been just as good and much more appreciated I think.


----------



## Sunni Man

rightwinger said:


> My wife made me go see "A Christmas Story" when it came out
> The theater was only half full but everyone stood up and clapped when it was over


Love that movie!!    ....


----------



## Foxfyre

I also know I am going to get some groans, but a movie I really expected to hate and didn't was "The Stepford Wives."  The original.  The remake I also expected to hate and did.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
_*Knowing*_, While I'm a sci-fi nut, I don't like Nicolas Cage and resisted seeing it, up until a few weeks ago. I thought the film was thought provoking.


----------



## martybegan

Both Edge of Tomorrow and Oblivion grew on me the more I watched them.


----------



## Foxfyre

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> _*Knowing*_, While I'm a sci-fi nut, I don't like Nicolas Cage and resisted seeing it, up until a few weeks ago. I thought the film was thought provoking.



Nicolas Cage has made some good ones I like.  "Guarding Tess", "Moonstruck", "Amos and Andrew".  The last one I didn't expect to like but it's a great intelligent comedy.


----------



## ChrisL

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have really enjoyed some old westerns.  I've seen some remakes of some of them, which made me curious to watch the originals, and some of them are really quite good.  Like the one about the little girl who pays the bounty hunter to hunt down her father's killer?  I wish I could remember the name of that movie, but it escapes me at the moment.  Still working on my first cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among our favorite westerns, all old ones:  "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" (John Wayne), "Big Sky Country" (Gregory Peck and  Jean Simmons), "Conagher" (Sam Elliott), "Open Range" (Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall), and now "The Quick and the Dead" (Sam Elliott)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched Dances with Wolves, and it was a really good movie, but a little sad for me with the wolf and the horse being killed by the "bad guys."    Those parts were terrible.  Funny that I don't seem to mind watching movies where humans kill each other but when they kill animals or children, it is pretty bothersome for me even if I do know it's just a movie.  I just don't like to see that kind of stuff and don't like how it makes me feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  "Dances. . ." is a beautifully made and directed movie, but when they shot the horse and his wolf friend, that was so emotional that it was the primary impression left with me with the movie and I did not want to see it again.  If they had left that out of the movie, it would have been just as good and much more appreciated I think.
Click to expand...


Of course, they do that on purpose so that you will HATE those "bad guys."  It is totally meant to get a rise out of us!


----------



## Foxfyre

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have really enjoyed some old westerns.  I've seen some remakes of some of them, which made me curious to watch the originals, and some of them are really quite good.  Like the one about the little girl who pays the bounty hunter to hunt down her father's killer?  I wish I could remember the name of that movie, but it escapes me at the moment.  Still working on my first cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among our favorite westerns, all old ones:  "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" (John Wayne), "Big Sky Country" (Gregory Peck and  Jean Simmons), "Conagher" (Sam Elliott), "Open Range" (Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall), and now "The Quick and the Dead" (Sam Elliott)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched Dances with Wolves, and it was a really good movie, but a little sad for me with the wolf and the horse being killed by the "bad guys."    Those parts were terrible.  Funny that I don't seem to mind watching movies where humans kill each other but when they kill animals or children, it is pretty bothersome for me even if I do know it's just a movie.  I just don't like to see that kind of stuff and don't like how it makes me feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  "Dances. . ." is a beautifully made and directed movie, but when they shot the horse and his wolf friend, that was so emotional that it was the primary impression left with me with the movie and I did not want to see it again.  If they had left that out of the movie, it would have been just as good and much more appreciated I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, they do that on purpose so that you will HATE those "bad guys."  It is totally meant to get a rise out of us!
Click to expand...



But. . .if it keeps us from seeing the movie again, they miss out on a lot of royalties and advertising revenues.  I won't buy that movie or watch it so. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre

I now expect to hate and rarely see any of the 21st century movies--every now and then they come up with a pretty good one.  But after the 1990's, it was all too much gratuitous sex, violence, mayhem, profanity, and special effects with almost no real sympathetic character development and lacking in great story lines.  They really knew how to respect the audience in the 1950's, 60's, 70's, 80's, and most of the 90's and there were some amazing directors.  Now not so much.


----------



## ChrisL

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have really enjoyed some old westerns.  I've seen some remakes of some of them, which made me curious to watch the originals, and some of them are really quite good.  Like the one about the little girl who pays the bounty hunter to hunt down her father's killer?  I wish I could remember the name of that movie, but it escapes me at the moment.  Still working on my first cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among our favorite westerns, all old ones:  "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" (John Wayne), "Big Sky Country" (Gregory Peck and  Jean Simmons), "Conagher" (Sam Elliott), "Open Range" (Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall), and now "The Quick and the Dead" (Sam Elliott)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched Dances with Wolves, and it was a really good movie, but a little sad for me with the wolf and the horse being killed by the "bad guys."    Those parts were terrible.  Funny that I don't seem to mind watching movies where humans kill each other but when they kill animals or children, it is pretty bothersome for me even if I do know it's just a movie.  I just don't like to see that kind of stuff and don't like how it makes me feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  "Dances. . ." is a beautifully made and directed movie, but when they shot the horse and his wolf friend, that was so emotional that it was the primary impression left with me with the movie and I did not want to see it again.  If they had left that out of the movie, it would have been just as good and much more appreciated I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, they do that on purpose so that you will HATE those "bad guys."  It is totally meant to get a rise out of us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But. . .if it keeps us from seeing the movie again, they miss out on a lot of royalties and advertising revenues.  I won't buy that movie or watch it so. . . .
Click to expand...


Well, I would probably watch it again, but just not those parts.  It is a great movie, like you say.  I completely agree with you though that it is upsetting when innocent children or animals get killed in movies.  I try to avoid those types of sad things in movies.  Too sad, and I don't want to sit there sobbing like a baby.


----------



## ChrisL

Foxfyre said:


> I now expect to hate and rarely see any of the 21st century movies--every now and then they come up with a pretty good one.  But after the 1990's, it was all too much gratuitous sex, violence, mayhem, profanity, and special effects with almost no real sympathetic character development and lacking in great story lines.  They really knew how to respect the audience in the 1950's, 60's, 70's, 80's, and most of the 90's and there were some amazing directors.  Now not so much.



Yeah, it seems that they are a lot less creative, doesn't it?  Maybe they are too busy sexually assaulting the actresses/actors.    Did I say that?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now expect to hate and rarely see any of the 21st century movies--every now and then they come up with a pretty good one.  But after the 1990's, it was all too much gratuitous sex, violence, mayhem, profanity, and special effects with almost no real sympathetic character development and lacking in great story lines.  They really knew how to respect the audience in the 1950's, 60's, 70's, 80's, and most of the 90's and there were some amazing directors.  Now not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it seems that they are a lot less creative, doesn't it?  Maybe they are too busy sexually assaulting the actresses/actors.    Did I say that?
Click to expand...


Yes you did. 

To me it looks like they've run out of ideas.


----------



## ChrisL

I just thought of another really good movie that had kids in the leading roles, and that was The Lost Boys.  It had the two Corys in it (the one who died and the very strange one).  All of the kids in that movie did a fantastic job though.  Very talented kids, and a really good movie.  I can watch that kind of "horror" movie.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> I just thought of another really good movie that had kids in the leading roles, and that was The Lost Boys.  It had the two Corys in it (the one who died and the very strange one).  All of the kids in that movie did a fantastic job though.  Very talented kids, and a really good movie.  I can watch that kind of "horror" movie.



Kiefer Sutherland was great in that movie


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought of another really good movie that had kids in the leading roles, and that was The Lost Boys.  It had the two Corys in it (the one who died and the very strange one).  All of the kids in that movie did a fantastic job though.  Very talented kids, and a really good movie.  I can watch that kind of "horror" movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiefer Sutherland was great in that movie
Click to expand...


He was pretty young in that movie too.  I think he was only like 20 years old.


----------

